# Has anyone seen a plugin like Excessor for Windows users?



## meredithvc (Jul 17, 2011)

I saw a great plugin called Excessor (http://www.knobroom.com/excessor-r298/) but it is only for Lightroom Mac users.  Has anyone seen a plugin like this for Windows users?

"Excessor is a Lightroom 3 plugin that allows you to apply a preset  folder on a single image, generating ridiculous amount of virtual copies  with applied presets.  You can then further edit the virtual copies as  you wish."


----------



## Chris_M (Jul 18, 2011)

Are you sure it only works on the Mac?

I had a look at the site, and could find _nowhere_ that said it was for Mac ONLY, but rather it's not supported on the Mac.


			
				Knobroom Homepage said:
			
		

> a result of this new information, PLUGINS POSTED ON THIS SITE ARE NOT SUPPORTED ON WINDOWS. Effective immediately, June 7th 2011. From this date onwards, the plugins are only tested on OS X.


Windows not being supported does not necessarily mean the plugin will not work on Windows.
I suggest you go ahead and give it a try, just if it doesn't work, or doesn't work properly, don't expect any problem-solving from the Author.

If it doesn't do what you want it to, you can always uninstall it.
I would however make a catalog backup before installing the plugin.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 18, 2011)

The author seems to have found some sort of Lightroom licensing language which implies that Lr is not licensed for multiplatform use, and that's his sticking point.  Read Jarno's post in this thread http://www.flickr.com/groups/adobe_lightroom/discuss/72157627069135421/. If you follow the link, it does seem to be an Adobe Lightroom EULA, which does seem contradict what most of us understand to be Lr's non-simultaneous multiplatform 2 machine license.

He's only supporting Mac, because his contention is his Lr license is not good on Windows.


----------



## meredithvc (Jul 19, 2011)

I see why I was confused.  I did try it and it worked.  Thanks for your help.


----------

